# Rod storage while fishing ?



## deepwater (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a 14x36 jonboat and have already installed a front and back deck, installed storage boxes, compartment doors, livewell, carpeted, put in a front and back seat and wired all electronics. I really like the way the boat turned out, except when I have someone else fishing with me there's not enough floor space for my rods. Usually I'll just lay the rods across the boat leaving the rod tips hanging over the side but one of the lakes we fish has a lot of standing timber in it and I don't want any thing hanging over the side to get caught on a limb. While fishing the timber I have been laying the rods on the sides of the front deck and this wood be ok if I only took 2 or 3 rods but with TM foot control and the seat on the font deck there's not much standing room left when you have several rods on your left and right. I know some will say don't take as many rods but I hate retying just to throw a different lure. I don't want to try to install a rod box under the floor due to not having any more carpet or plywood not to mention reconfiguring the storage boxes and doors. I've thouhgt about buying some vertical rod holders but this would be a last resort, I don't really want rods standing straight up out of the boat either. So if any of you other jonboaters have any suggestions I would like to hear them, any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Deepwater


----------



## Specknreds (Feb 22, 2009)

:WELCOME: 

I have the same problem in my 1448. There is usually 8 rods between two of us fishing. If you go vertical, they get in the way casting. Someone on Tinboats should have a creative idea.


----------



## Ouachita (Feb 22, 2009)

How about this! :lol:


----------



## Specknreds (Feb 22, 2009)

:LOL22: :roflmao: :LMFAO:


----------



## redbug (Feb 22, 2009)

first welcome to the site!!!!!
you don't want them hanging over the sides
or laying on the deck, or in vertical storage 
and adding under the deck storage is out.. 
the way i see it is your only option is leave a few rods home and retie..


----------



## Ouachita (Feb 22, 2009)

Seriously now, if you need several rods there is just not that much room in a 14 ft boat. i lay mine along the side resting on my two decks and bungee them to the oar lock. I carry 5-10 rods with me each trip depending on how many people are in my boat. Welcome to the site and sorry for starting you off with sarcasm.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome

i think your only option is to stand those rods up - you can work aroudn them and it offers the best protection


----------



## deepwater (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes and the quick response. I'm thinking of trying to make a rod holder that will allow me to store the rods on the front deck but the the rods would be stacked on top of each other 2 rows wide and 2 rows high. Maybe take some 1"1/2 pvc pipe pieces around 3" long, connect 2 pieces together side by side and then 2 on top of those so you wood have a total of 4 1"1/2 holes to slide the handle of the rods through and make a set to hold the rod tips at the front. This way you could store 8 rods on the front deck 4 on one side 4 on the other but you would not not have 8 rods lined out across the whole deck and I'm thinking that the top rod shouldn't be more the 6" above the floor and wouldn't be in the way too much. Just need to figure out how to connect the pieces of pipe together securely and far enough apart that the rods will not tangle. What you guys think?


----------



## ilinimud (Feb 22, 2009)

This is the million dollar question. I am racking my brain trying to come up with something for my jon.


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 22, 2009)

I too i am begining to wonder what I am going to do with my rods when I am done with my mod. I would be interested in seeing your rod holders when you are done with them. Make sure and post some pictures when you get them done.


----------



## Specknreds (Feb 23, 2009)

I built a shelf that holds my GPS and DF. It doubles as a nice place to lay my rods. You will need to excuse my boat, I just got back from a two day tournament.


----------



## ilinimud (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks good Specknreds. 

Im sorry to get off topic, but how do you like that fish finder? That is the same one i have, it came with my boat and i havent had a chance to hook it up. I hear it is not very good, and that it is only useful for showing depth, water temp, and contour and has no real fish finding capabilities. Would you agree with that?


----------



## Specknreds (Feb 23, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> Looks good Specknreds.
> 
> Im sorry to get off topic, but how do you like that fish finder? That is the same one i have, it came with my boat and i havent had a chance to hook it up. I hear it is not very good, and that it is only useful for showing depth, water temp, and contour and has no real fish finding capabilities. Would you agree with that?



I would strongly disagree with them. Yes, it a bottom line, but this winter it has proved to be priceless. The Specks hunt out 10'-13' canals when the water temp gets below 55 degrees. The particular canal I like is over 20 miles long. I would run the canal watching the DF. I proved countless times that when it showed fish we were catching them and when it didn't we weren't. I had to play with it a while before it worked (or tuned) on my boat. The "Marsh Master" (my boat) sees some serious abuse and thats why I went with a cheaper DF. I have managed to tear up several so I refuse to spend a lot of money for this boat. I'm glad I did, in my opinion for the money you can't beat it. It's no SI-Tex like I have on my offshore boat, but I have no complaints about them.


----------



## jj97blazer (Feb 23, 2009)

I noticed something yesterday at the boating store. The Eagle Cuda fishfinders and some Lowrance fishfinders look alot a like.

Here's some pictures...


----------



## Macgyver (Feb 23, 2009)

here's what I do ..


----------



## Brine (Feb 24, 2009)

jj97blazer said:


> I noticed something yesterday at the boating store. The Eagle Cuda fishfinders and some Lowrance fishfinders look alot a like.



You're right. Lowrance and Eagle are the same manufacturer. Like Lexus and Toyota.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 24, 2009)

I have seen guys mount them vertically in the middle of the boat. I have also seen guys make a spot along the side to lay them out. There are pros and cons to each. I personally lay mine out along either side of the deck and somewhat behind me. If there are two of us, I have mine on one side facing back, and give the guy/gal in the back the other side with their rods facing me. Obviously if there is a third person, I limit the number of rods and we all just rety alot. I personally couldn't stand having a wall of vertical rods. It would just be in my way even if it wasn't, if that makes any sense .

If you wouldn't mind them vertical, I remember someone on here or another board making this real nifty console of sorts using a milk crate or two and pvc pipe. I will see if I can dig up the pictures.

I couldn't find it but this gives the essence:





or


----------



## deepwater (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas I think I've got something figured out I'll try to post some pics when I get it done.


----------



## cprince (Feb 24, 2009)

What is the aluminum pole that looks to be bolted to the crate in the second picture? At first I thought that it might be a net... but I am not certain.

Craig


----------



## kemical (Feb 24, 2009)

love these ideas,,, like to see more,


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 25, 2009)

cprince said:


> What is the aluminum pole that looks to be bolted to the crate in the second picture? At first I thought that it might be a net... but I am not certain.
> 
> 
> Craig




That from the article I read is the person who made it's navigational light. They throw that in the stern of the boat for night fishing.


----------



## baptistpreach (Feb 25, 2009)

Unless you built a PVC type horizontal holder on the rim of the side, I'm guessing its vertical, just put it in a place that isn't in the way. I made one for my fiberglass I loved, I'm just not sure about using it in my jon


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 25, 2009)

I've thought and thought about where to place a rod holder, but I know the minute I attach something I'll find that it's in the way, for one reason or another. So, I just do as in the pic (lean them on the gunwale, or sometimes I'll lay them on the storage box running fore and aft). It doesn't take much to move them to the other side if needed.


----------



## turbotodd (Jun 16, 2012)

I know this is an old thread....forgive me. But I just bought a 1548 War Eagle and it has zero rod storage. It's just an open floor with a low casting deck in the front and full width seat in the rear. I like the way it's set up, however I can't make a decision as to what to do with the rods. I usualy carry 2 or 3 rods (usually 2). But I'd like to be able to carry 4 or 5 in case someone else fishes with me. I have a pair of those Berkely vertical holders but they're too long. I'd have to cut them off and then I lose one of the mounting locations. That, and I'm not fond of drilling holes in the boat's supports unless it's a permanant rod storage solution. I just don't want to mount something and then a week later decide that it's not right and have to move it.

Anyone else have any other ideas or pictures?


----------



## theyyounggun (Jun 17, 2012)

If you make them vertical they will catch in the trees!


----------



## RivRunR (Jun 18, 2012)

turbotodd said:


> I know this is an old thread....forgive me. But I just bought a 1548 War Eagle and it has zero rod storage. It's just an open floor with a low casting deck in the front and full width seat in the rear. I like the way it's set up, however I can't make a decision as to what to do with the rods. I usualy carry 2 or 3 rods (usually 2). But I'd like to be able to carry 4 or 5 in case someone else fishes with me. I have a pair of those Berkely vertical holders but they're too long. I'd have to cut them off and then I lose one of the mounting locations. That, and I'm not fond of drilling holes in the boat's supports unless it's a permanant rod storage solution. I just don't want to mount something and then a week later decide that it's not right and have to move it.
> 
> Anyone else have any other ideas or pictures?


It's a little hard to tell about your layout without pics, but assuming that the rods will fit horizontally on the sides between the seat and the deck, you might want to look at something like these DuBro Tracs with the corresponding holders. I'm not a big fan of the clips, and use the rings on both ends, but that means you have to have room to slide the rods forward enough thru the front ring to clear the handle sliding back into the rear ring...if that makes any sense... but if you don't have room for that you can always just use the clips. Anyway, you can cut those tracks to size (they also come in 4' lengths), and slide the rings pretty much wherever you want them. You would have to drill holes to mount them tho.

A similar type of mount, without a track are the BajaEdd Holders.

Hope this helps...


----------



## MrSimon (Jun 18, 2012)

I know some guys don't like vertical rod storage, but I love it ... especially with a side console boat.

My old 16' Grumman had some very basic PVC holders riveted to the console. It worked incredibly well. We had three people fishing from the boat and the stored rods and net never got in the way. And they were easily accessed for a quick switch.

I personally don't like horizontal rods attached to the sides of the boat. Then tend to get stepped on or crushed behind a cooler or tackle bag. And the line/lures often gets caught on stuff. And its usually a two handed job to put a rod in or out.


----------



## RivRunR (Jun 18, 2012)

MrSimon said:


> I know some guys don't like vertical rod storage, but I love it ... especially with a side console boat.
> My old 16' Grumman had some very basic PVC holders riveted to the console. It worked incredibly well. We had three people fishing from the boat and the stored rods and net never got in the way. And they were easily accessed for a quick switch.
> I personally don't like horizontal rods attached to the sides of the boat. Then tend to get stepped on or crushed behind a cooler or tackle bag. And the line/lures often gets caught on stuff. And its usually a two handed job to put a rod in or out.


I've actually got both! :-D


----------



## Gramps50 (Jun 18, 2012)

I basically had the same issue with my 1652, deck in the front the middle seat converted to storage on one side and a livewell on the other. I was just laying the rod handles on the deck and the tips on the top of the storage compartment til one day a rod came flying by and tried to exit the rear of the boat. I was able to grab it on the way by so nothing was lost. I did however look for a way to secure them.

What I ended up doing was getting some of the velcro rod holder straps from BP, I lay the handles on the back seat and the tips lay on the livewell lid. The rods are easy to get in and out and don't get tangled to bad but do sometimes. I can also lay a rod on the front deck and secure the tip end on the livewell.

I had it the other way with the rod ends on the front deck but they seemed to be in the way and would get in the way of the compartment lid that is on the front deck. Version #2 works much better for me and I can open the livewell lid without a issue.

On the lid of the storage box I have one of those stretchable rubber straps that BP sells so I can secure something over there if needed.

BTW: While watching TV I took the BP emblem off before installing. They aren't paying me to advertise their stuff. :lol:


----------

